# Painting Popcorn Ceilings



## SPCarpentry&Painting (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there any advise other than "don't do it" that anyone can give me for painting older popcorn ceilings? I have done maybe 5 so far with no problems but my luck ran out  this one was never primed first by the builder  I now have to repair a 12" section that pulled away. I was wondering if anyone uses the foam nap that Wooster has for this type of ceiling. I hate having to do them, but I get to do the walls too 

Thanks


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Here we go again...... http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=824&highlight=Popcorn+Ceilings


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

We spray popcorn lids with the airless.
Using a roller puts it on too wet, and the force upon the roller can suck it off the ceiling.

Or, use a hopper and texture over it, if it's stable...


----------



## SPCarpentry&Painting (Feb 7, 2008)

Tim

I read the other thread the other day. Only 1 post mentioned "painting" an existing popcorn ceiling. Thats why i'm asking now. I want to know if there's a way to paint it without it failing. Not how to fix it after it fails 

Thanks


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

spray.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

SPCarpentry&Painting said:


> Only 1 post mentioned "painting" an existing popcorn ceiling. Thats why i'm asking now. I want to know if there's a way to paint it without it failing. Not how to fix it after it fails


The best way is to spray it, but you could also roll it-you need to use an oil (or BIN) type primer, nothing water based...that's the whole issue. If it's not primed this is the key, if it is use any paint you want.

Fixing it after it fails is FUN! not....

I think you should definitely check out this thread...
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=499&highlight=popcorn


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

SPCarpentry&Painting said:


> Tim
> 
> I read the other thread the other day. Only 1 post mentioned "painting" an existing popcorn ceiling. Thats why i'm asking now. I want to know if there's a way to paint it without it failing. Not how to fix it after it fails
> 
> Thanks


My bad for assuming you did not search, I'm not perfect.:no:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Joewho said:


> spray.


...and he says that with the cries of a little boy who just learned that it wasn't saint nick eatin' all those cookies! 

love the pic joe :thumbup:


----------



## SPCarpentry&Painting (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guy's thats what I have been trying to tell the person I do these jobs for, "spray" I'm thinking about trying to prime the rest of the ceiling in the morning with Bin's 123. The only time I need to do it is when there has been a water stain in a condo unit or when there is a unit that has been on the market for a while and it's vacant. I hate doing them. I feel like each time I do one i'm rolling the dice. The only good thing is if it fails i'm not eating the job. They know what's involved too.

Tim I knew you knew that. I just figured you were taking it out on me for being from Patriot country!  In case you didn't see it on my other post Brian StPierre is from my town and he is "So much better than Ben" :yes: 

Joe thanks for getting right to the point :thumbsup:


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Water based paint on stipple will actually eat away at it. Therefore like everyone has said use an oil based. Zinsser has some good products for this type of job. I have used split foam rollers on stipple before, its not fun but does the job. If you have a choice spray. IMO it is the highest quality and more efficient for you.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

SPCarpentry&Painting said:


> Tim I knew you knew that. I just figured you were taking it out on me for being from Patriot country!  In case you didn't see it on my other post Brian StPierre is from my town and he is "So much better than Ben" :yes:


I did miss your other post. I like Brian St. Pierre, i feel he never had the chance to prove himself. I do not agree with your statement that he is better than Big Ben. As for you being from Patriots country,seems like 9 out of 10 people on this site are from that area.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

If you are not good with roller on popcorn ceiling, Spray it.:thumbup: 
I love painting popcorn ceiling. I can do both ways.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

SPCarpentry&Painting said:


> I'm thinking about trying to prime the rest of the ceiling in the morning with Bin's 123


I think you mean Zinssers 1.2.3 and DONT use that...it's water based. You need an oil primer! Water based paints re-activate the popcorn, that's what causes it to roll off or fail.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

SPCarpentry&Painting said:


> Is there any advise other than "don't do it" that anyone can give me for painting older popcorn ceilings?


Another area where I get jobs because others are skeered...
I've even done "whole house ceiling only" jobs
I don't have a problem with them at all
BUT...I do bid them alright (haven't hosed myself yet)

First, I don't even bid them w/o a test area
I check a section, in each room if need be, until I am satisfied I know the condition of the ceiling
Then I'll bid, working in the worst case scenario _which might include the fact that I read it wrong and need to oil-prime when I didn't think I'd need too
_I even have a "popcorn waiver"...and have it signed...just in case...it's standard on any iffy popcorn paint
Then I start each ceiling slow and careful until I'm sure of the condition



SPCarpentry&Painting said:


> I was wondering if anyone uses the foam nap that Wooster has for this type of ceiling.


No foam
Foam is good for faux, that's about it
Just a good quality 1/2 nap sleeve


----------



## SPCarpentry&Painting (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks again for all the help. I did mean the oil based Zinssers. How about the one with shelac?
I'm accually looking forward to tomorow now :thumbup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

SPCarpentry&Painting said:


> How about the one with shelac?


For popcorn?....not so much

I will if I have to for spot priming heinous stains, but that's about it

...unless I'm sealing in furnace blow-back or something


----------



## Capella (May 21, 2007)

I'm a little late to this party, but for what its worth- I've done plenty of scraping popcorn and I've done plenty of painting the cr  p as well. I've had good results with a healthy dose of *oil based* primer (no-odor, by the way, works just as well as the old stuff IMO). I even tried an alcohol based primer a few years ago. I do not recommend this- you spend all day high as a kite and when the stuff starts peeling 12 months later that high becomes a serious low. Hey, it was worth a try :jester: 

I like Slickshift's waiver idea. You just never know what the builder did or didn't do. Or what subsequent homeowners have done for that matter. Popcorn can be a mess but I've made some money helping folks deal with it so I can't complain. If painting was easy everyone would do it!

Take care!


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Capella said:


> I even tried an alcohol based primer a few years ago. I do not recommend this- you spend all day high as a kite and when the stuff starts peeling 12 months later that high becomes a serious low.!


True, it has a strong odor but, I prefer it to the odor of a quick dry oil any day. As for the peeling, I've never seen that problem occur in the 20 or so years that I have been using shellac for first coating popcorn. I just finished a 1200 sq ft ceiling this week.


----------



## SPCarpentry&Painting (Feb 7, 2008)

I ended up using SW oderless oil based primer and it looks good. The small area that I needed to repair due to pulldown (latex) looks ok, but it looks a lot better with the lights on  

Thanks again to all


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Capella said:


> I like Slickshift's waiver idea.


Thanks
I'm pretty sure it's borrowed from someone on one of the forums

I can't seem to upload the file but here's a copy & paste of the text:


POPCORN CEILINGS
Painting popcorn ceilings can result in failure of the entire ceiling texture. Yarmouth Painting and Home Repair will do it's best to assess whether or not ceilings of this type will hold up well once painted by applying test patches using water or paint and then testing for adhesion. Popcorn ceilings are made with a chalk base and are not always as strongly adhered to the underlying ceiling surface enough to be painted because moisture in paint can loosen it's bond. Although we can generally tell if a texture will hold through proper testing, final decision to paint these surfaces is up to the homeowner. Yarmouth Painting and Home Repair assumes no liability for failures due to painting of any popcorn ceilings.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

SPCarpentry&Painting said:


> I ended up using SW oderless oil based primer and it looks good. The small area that I needed to repair due to pulldown (latex) looks ok, but it looks a lot better with the lights on
> 
> Thanks again to all


fantastic! It's not that often that we hear updates on all the issues we mention here :thumbsup:


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

If it is popcorn and the howmeowner wants a touch up I will not do it. I however will take some chlorine and dilute a bit with water before I spray a bit onto he stain if it is water. Usually it is water stain from a bad roof leak. I did it the other day and i vanished right infront of the homeowners eyes. It got my and my wife a free trip to RuthsChris. Imagine that statement.
"We have so much money we have our painters travel with us" :thumbup:


----------



## Gordon Willingham (Feb 29, 2008)

*paint popcorn lid*

Use one of those foam covers that is cut into rings.
Magic!

Gordon Willigham


----------

